# What is your favorite Australian dish?



## Editor

What is your favorite dish in Australia? What gets your taste buds on red alert?


----------



## TCPtraining

Lamingtons!


----------



## Editor

I would be interested to hear which Australian dishes are flavor of the month at the minute


----------



## marimar1990

my favorite would be lamb leg roast and bush tucker both are very tasty.


----------



## chicken999

Bush tucker? I'm Aussie but haven't had this. Do u mean native aboriginal cooking? Or damper bread cooked in a fire?


----------



## ayushbajaj

I am vegetarian and basically from india, living in perth from last two years. I like to eat roasted kumara salad and roasted vegetable pasta salad.


----------



## Dexter

True Australian dish? Rump steak!!! Dishes in Australia that are not of Australian origin or at least not associated with Australia? Yeeros.

Rump steaks are probably the most popular dish in most of restaurants in Australia. I have tried a few of them but my favourite is the one from Rocksia Hotel in Banksia (made as medium). Great size along with mash potatoes and gravy makes the place unforgettable and I always want to go back there. Not to mention that they hand out vouchers for free meals.


----------



## Davion2020

I have spent my holidays in Australia last year and i like the Australian foods especially Sausage rolls, chicken parmigiana, meat pies and vanilla slice very much.Every tourist like that it and have eaten it,The rates of all dishes are cheap even then every people can afford it.What do you like buddy??

wedding venue gold coast


----------



## puntaara

For dinner it's the typical "meat and 3 veg" - of course with lots of gravy 

For the hungry moments during the day: Lamingtons or TimTams


----------



## Cceer

My wife makes the best jaffel.


----------



## samfisher

Editor said:


> What is your favorite dish in Australia? What gets your taste buds on red alert?


mine is beer.


----------



## Kangeroo

Meat pie and sauce! hehe


----------



## mahajja

Hamburger with beetroot all the time!


----------



## copperpot

any kind of meat, simply wonderful, i am missing it so much


----------



## banyuwangi

Meat pie with a bit of sweet chili sauce I love it...


----------



## rheia

Ok, it's more of an ingredient than a dish, but I really like Moreton Bay Bugs! Delicious grilled with garlic butter...

Oh, and steak, bacon & cheese pie. Ideally on a park bench overlooking a beach.


----------



## waitingwaiting

a nicely marinated kangaroo steak is good, slow cooked on a bbq


----------



## Antoine Hixon

I like most "The lamington" which is often referred to as the “National Cake of Australia.”


----------



## khinua

I want to say pavlova but I hear it's actually NZ!


----------



## alllena679

*Hey*

My Favorite would be Lamington.....its so yummy


----------



## Nelly87

I have to keep telling myself Tim Tams are not a dish.

But they are dELish. Get it?

Yeah never mind


----------



## conceptacademyc

i am indian and i like indian food more


----------



## Lockythai

Is there such a thing?

My gran made the best lamb shanks with gravy!


----------



## Lockythai

conceptacademyc said:


> i am indian and i like indian food more


The thread is asking "what is your favorite australian dish?"

But that's cool, we get everything here! Thai, Chinese, Tibetan, Indian... You name it.

Another reason why Australia is such a great place.

I lived in Brisbane for quite a few years and the local Indian place had tHE BEST masala chicken have ever had.


----------



## billyK

The sea food!


----------



## Lockythai

billyK said:


> The sea food!


Definitely!! Nothing beats the fresh prawns! Even when they are $25 a kilo!!


----------



## prozac

Editor said:


> What is your favorite dish in Australia? What gets your taste buds on red alert?


Elle MacPherson


----------



## margie

Seafood especially prawns


----------

